# Online NR Paramedic Refresher for 1st Time Test?



## AeroClinician (Nov 3, 2013)

I became a Florida Paramedic in 2010 through an accredited Paramedic Program.
I now want to become a NR Paramedic. It's been 3 1/2 yrs since I finished school. I obviously have to take a refresher class first. Are there any approved ones totally online? And does this transition phase currently underway from NREMT-P to NRP, going to affect me?

I want to be an NRP, not NREMT-P.

How do I get this done? Thanks!


----------



## AeroClinician (Nov 3, 2013)

Do I also in addition to the refresher course, have to take a transition course as well?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am sure there are more than one, but I took the one with distance CME it was completely live and completely online 48 hour paramedic refresher that included NREMT-P to NRP transition for free. Its CECBEMS and NREMT approved as a live course(same as a lecture in person). distancecme.com


----------



## AeroClinician (Nov 3, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I am sure there are more than one, but I took the one with distance CME it was completely live and completely online 48 hour paramedic refresher that included NREMT-P to NRP transition for free. Its CECBEMS and NREMT approved as a live course(same as a lecture in person). distancecme.com



Looks good, but.

The site says that they do not provide practical skills validation, and that your training person or medical director has to help with that.

Does that cause a problem with the NREMT?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 3, 2013)

Firehazmedic said:


> I became a Florida Paramedic in 2010 through an accredited Paramedic Program.
> I now want to become a NR Paramedic. It's been 3 1/2 yrs since I finished school. I obviously have to take a refresher class first. Are there any approved ones totally online? And does this transition phase currently underway from NREMT-P to NRP, going to affect me?
> 
> I want to be an NRP, not NREMT-P.
> ...



If you have taken a FL-approved refresher in the last two years, the process is relatively straightforward, and requires a NR psychomotor (practical) and cognitive (written/computer) exam. 
1) Create an account on nremt.org a an applicant for national certification. Enter your initial course information, refresher information, and pay the $110 fee. 
2) Once that's accepted, look for and take a NR Psychomotor exam in your area. (http://www.nremt.org/nremt/CbtEmtServices/candidate_locate_exam.asp?secID=1)
3) Once you receive your ATT (Authorization to Test) letter, schedule and take the cognitive exam. Successful completion of the cognitive exam satisfies your requirement for a transition course, and your NR certification number will begin with an "M".


----------



## AeroClinician (Nov 3, 2013)

medicdan said:


> If you have taken a FL-approved refresher in the last two years, the process is relatively straightforward, and requires a NR psychomotor (practical) and cognitive (written/computer) exam.
> 1) Create an account on nremt.org a an applicant for national certification. Enter your initial course information, refresher information, and pay the $110 fee.
> 2) Once that's accepted, look for and take a NR Psychomotor exam in your area. (http://www.nremt.org/nremt/CbtEmtServices/candidate_locate_exam.asp?secID=1)
> 3) Once you receive your ATT (Authorization to Test) letter, schedule and take the cognitive exam. Successful completion of the cognitive exam satisfies your requirement for a transition course, and your NR certification number will begin with an "M".



Why an "M"?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 4, 2013)

AeroClinician said:


> Why an "M"?



Its the prefix on the NR# that indicates you have transitioned. It means your postnomial is "NRP" not "NREMTP"


----------

